# Try this for wifi fix - worked for me, might work for you (ics)



## sangchu (Feb 10, 2012)

I have 3 tp's all with cm9 ics, and all 3 of them has wifi problems so every time it cuts off i do the following, but it has got to be exactly in that order

1. forget network you previously connected to
2. turn off wifi
3. turn on wifi
4. reconnect to network
5. done!

It is not a permanent solution but it sure beats commands, clear caches, and reboots


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

Yea knock on wood once I'm connected its rock solid but after a reboot I do this. I just can't wait until we have a permanent solution

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

sangchu said:


> I have 3 tp's all with cm9 ics, and all 3 of them has wifi problems so every time it cuts off i do the following, but it has got to be exactly in that order
> 
> 1. forget network you previously connected to
> 2. turn off wifi
> ...


@sangchu, there are so many more options that offer one the chance they will not have to take the number of steps you suggest. The one that seems to work the best is to log into one's router and change the channel to either 1 or 6. If that doesn't not help, changing one's security to WPA+TKIP. Another is changing the router from wifi b/g/n to b&g only. On dual band routers, turn off the 5 ghz radio. If all else fails, download FXR Wifi Fix and Rescue.

To go along with the first option, download Wifi Analyzer and have a look at the wifi spectrum in your area and pick the channel(1 or 6) with the least amount of usage.


----------



## foofighter (Aug 24, 2011)

the ap_scan=2 fix also seems to work on CM9 aswell as it did CM7


----------



## MDSDoug (Nov 27, 2011)

I have two TouchPads, both running same build of CM9 Alpha 0.6. Wi-Fi disconnects and 65MB connect speed issue was affecting only one of them though. I have to APs in my house, one is B/G/N capable, the other is only B/G. Both run DD-WRT at the same rev. As it turns out, the TouchPad that would lose connectivity was mine - one that travels through the house with me and into my home office which is where the newer AP, capable of N, is located. My wife's TouchPad rarely comes into this room and hence is normally connected to the other AP. 2 days ago I changed the B/G/N AP to only use B/G and I have not lost connectivity in 2 days.


----------



## P_Yiddy (Jan 28, 2012)

nevertells said:


> To go along with the first option, download Wifi Analyzer and have a look at the wifi spectrum in your area and pick the channel(1 or 6) with the least amount of usage.


Channel 1 and 6 give good signal strength but I would still avoid them if possible. The reason for this is that most of your neighbours will be on 1 or 6 (default channels for most routers) which means you they are over-subscribed. This leads to interference from neighbouring networks (slow-downs, drop-outs etc).

My recommendation would be channels 11, 13, 8 in that order.

I work for in tech support for an ISP (in the UK) and the most common fix for wi-fi problems is to move the customer away from channels 1 and 6.


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

What about enterprise WPA2 networks?
My tp works perfectly with my home wifi but it doesn't auto connect to my school's wifi network when it comes back from sleep. I have to turn off wifi and turn it on again (which takes a ridiculously large time to turn on) and only then it would connect.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

P_Yiddy said:


> Channel 1 and 6 give good signal strength but I would still avoid them if possible. The reason for this is that most of your neighbours will be on 1 or 6 (default channels for most routers) which means you they are over-subscribed. This leads to interference from neighbouring networks (slow-downs, drop-outs etc).
> 
> My recommendation would be channels 11, 13, 8 in that order.
> 
> I work for in tech support for an ISP (in the UK) and the most common fix for wi-fi problems is to move the customer away from channels 1 and 6.


After months of tracking this issue and recommending what I did, what I have found is that TouchPads don't play well with channel 11. My router does not offer channels above 11 and I think most routers do. Router manufacturers recommend maintaining the most channel seperation between channels by using 1,6 and 11. Channel 8 is going to be sharing bandwidth 6 and 11. Same for 2,3,4 and 5 sharing with either 1 or 6. So it boils down to using Wifi Analyzer to pick between 1 or 6 that has the least usage. You can see what I mean about overlap by using Wifi Analyzer.


----------

